# Fatty Disaster!



## dj mishima (Jul 4, 2012)

This was going to be "Sausage Party Fatty."  Anyways, it's in progress but I failed when trying to roll it.

First, I made some stout candied onion:




















I also roasted some peppers(Poblano, Red Bell, Jalapeno, & Aji Dulce):







Here's the Italian Sausage in the gallon Ziplock after 30 minutes in the freezer:







Smoked Andouille & cooked Chorizo







Roasted Peppers







Stout Candied Onions







Cheese







When I tried rolling it, I realized that not only was the sausage sticking to the wax paper, there was just too much stuffing!  I tried to salvage it by rolling it in plastic wrap without success.  Here is the mess that I worked so hard on:







Well, after all that, I decided to say WTF and throw it on the smoker as is and hope it stays mostly in one piece.

It seemed like it would more or less hold together...







But Frankenloaf had other ideas..







It tasted pretty good though.  It was a bit overdone, but waste not, want not, right?


----------



## mossymo (Jul 4, 2012)

That right there is what makes this hobby so great... we get to eat our mistakes!
I'm sure it will still be delicious, just not as pretty in a picture...


----------



## gotarace (Jul 4, 2012)

Looks like one crazy meatloaf now...looks like it could be a winner!!! Waiting for the final shots!!!


----------



## jrod62 (Jul 4, 2012)

been there , done that !!

got so mad one time I pick it up to throw in the trash,

wife gave me that look 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





so back to the table to fix it


----------



## billyj571 (Jul 14, 2012)

We have all done it ............Thanks for sharing at least you got to eat it...


----------

